# Need ideas for bedside table panels



## giajames (Jul 6, 2010)

I recently inherited a bedside table in nice condition, but with some very dull polycarbonate panels. Any suggestions for ways to spruce it up?


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Nov 24, 2009)

Are the panels easily accessible?

You can buy several different types of lexan plastic at most hardware stores. It looks like you might be able to change them out completely. Working with this is pretty simple, basically score it with a utility knife and break it on the seam (similar to working with tile, but usually easier).

Aside from that, you might have some luck with something like a car headlight restoration kit or similar. Basically something which is designed to remove the contaminants off of plastic and get rid of the haze that can tend to build up on it over time.


----------



## aimeesrockworks (Oct 20, 2009)

I wonder if you could rough up the plastic with some big-grit sandpaper and Mod Podge some pretty craft paper on it... bit of a stained glass effect if you used tissue paper.


----------

